# Age for release?



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

How old should a pigeon be when it is released? I have a 6 week old pij that is flying well and eating on its own. It is very healthy and can be released - but I didnt want to release it too soon. Also, it has never shown any interest in a bath - is that ok?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Olayak, releasing is always hard but we make sure a few things have taken place with a fledgling before we release because one fledgling may mature quicker than another.

.....all feathers must be in and in good condition. One place to check is under the wing and all flight feathers are in and in good shape.

.....able to eat on its own for at least 3 weeks

.....must be water-proof. If your baby is not crazy about a bath, stick him in a pan anyhow and spritz him. Usually, they learn to love it. That way you can see if the feathers shed water easily. Most do because even little ones know to preen and the oil in their preen gland is what helps make them water-proof.

.....stopped squealing. We make sure the squealing and then the "teen" croaking is gone and they sound adult.

.....can fly really well. Ideally, it is preferable to put them in a fly pen so they can exercise before release and build their muscles. Short of having access to that, let him fly in a closed garage or room each day.

.....environment. We never release a fledgling if the temperature is excessively high like above 90 degrees or if there is an anticipated long term rainy period or hurricane (which we have from time to time). They also need to be released in the morning, fairly early, in order for them to get their bearings.

Hope this helps. I'll probably think of something else.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Which pigeon is this? I thought you had a couple of pet pigeons? Maybe I missed or forgot something along the way. Wouldn't be the first time......LOL


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you!
I do have 2 lovely pet pigeons, but somehow the sick and injured pigeons always find me, too. So glad that there is a rehab center nearby that helps me with meds and advice!


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you, Maggie, for your suggestions! I had a very successful release. 
Sadly, I will have to release one of my pet pigeons, as well. "Lilly" turned out to be a "Luke" and is now fighting with my other pij, Ralph. And since Ralph has a broken beak and can't be released, it looks like "Lilly" is the one. It's too bad, she is such a beautiful and sweet pij. Tame enough to let me catch her, but not too tame to be released (she doesnt land on my head or arms or legs). It's really very sad but, since she is healthy enough to be released, I guess she should get the chance to fly into the trees and sky.
Sigh. I will miss her tons!


----------

